# Como usar o dicionário do OpenOffice.org em aplicativos GTK+

## leo.fontenelle

Os dicionários de português brasileiro para Ispell (app-dicts/ispell-pt-br) e para Aspell (app-dicts/aspell-pt) são bons, mas estão sem manutenção há muito tempo. Por outro lado, o Verificador Ortográfico do BrOffice.org está sendo melhorado continuamente: a próxima versão terá mais de dois e meio milhões de palavras! Esse dicionário pode ser usado por vários aplicativos GTK+/GNOME, mas para isso é necessário que o usuário faça o seguinte.

O primeiro passo é configurar o Enchant (app-text/enchant), uma biblioteca que permite ao aplicativo usar facilmente qualquer verificador ortográfico. O Enchant já vem de fábrica sabendo usar dicionários de Myspell/Hunspell, Aspell, Ispell e outros; acontece que ele não sabe onde os dicionários estão (com exceção dos dicionários do Aspell). Para que o Enchant use o dicionário do Myspell, é preciso criar a pasta ~/.enchant/myspell (ou /usr/share/enchant/myspell), e colocar nela os arquivos pt_BR.dic e pt_BR.aff. Estes arquivos podem ser baixados diretamente do site do BrOffice.org, mas também podem ser instalados através dos pacotes app-dicts/myspell-pt (em /usr/share/myspell) ou app-office/openoffice (em /usr/lib/openoffice/share/dict/ooo). Se você já tiver o dicionário instalado, pode criar um vínculo simbólico (symlink) entre a pasta onde eles se encontram e a pasta que o Enchant reconhece.

Para terminar, é preciso instalar o Hunspell (app-text/hunspell). O ebuild do Enchant tem como dependência: (a) algum dicionário do Aspell, (b) o Ispell, (c) o Hspell, ou (d) o Hunspell, nessa ordem de prioridade; por isso, o Hunspell não será instalado automaticamente. Melhor ainda, se puder instale o Hunspell antes de qualquer aplicativo que use o Enchant, para evitar a instalação desnecessária de algum dicionário do Aspell.

Notas

O Hunspell é uma versão extendida do Myspell; é compatível com os dicionários do Myspell, e substituiu-o nas versões mais recentes do BrOffice.org/OpenOffice.org. 

O GEdit depende diretamente do Aspell, porque incorporou diretamente código do GtkSpell sem o patch que faz essa biblioteca usar o Enchant. A versão 2.18 deverá usar o Enchant para verificação ortográfica.

Além do GtkSpell. o GnomeSpell também recebeu um patch para usar o Enchant ao invés de usar diretamente o Aspell. A LibSexy já usa o Enchant "de fábrica".

O ideal seria que o Enchant já fosse instalado sabendo onde ficam os dicionários. Isso é possível e o pedido já foi feito.

O Enchant é usado basicamente em aplicativos GKT+ porque o KDE tem uma biblioteca com a mesma função. Pensou-se em usar o enchant no KDE, mas parece que ao invés disso resolveu-se investir em melhorias do KSpell2.

Além do OpenOffice.org, os aplicativos da Mozilla também têm suporte a Myspell (Firefox, Thunderbird, Seamonkey etc.).

Alguns exemplos de aplicativos que usam o Enchant direta ou indiretamente:

Miscelânea: AbiWord, Screem, Inkscape, Tomboy.

E-mail, notícias, blog: Evolution, Sylpheed, Balsa, Pan, LogJam, Drivel.

IM: GAIM, kf, Gajim, Gabber, GNU Gadu, GnomeICU, XChat(-GNOME).

Tradução: poEdit, gtranslator.

Mudanças:

2006-09-01 13:30 UTC: Tradução da dica para o inglês

2006-09-01 13:50 UTC: Edição menor da explicação sobre o que é o Hunspell e sobre o Enchant não saber onde ficam os dicionários.

2006-09-01 13:55 UTC: Correção de ortografia! A próxima versão do Epiphany terá verificação de ortografia, então espero que isso não se repita :]

2006-09-11 22:40 UTC: Atualização da previsão de número de palavras. Cópia da dica no fórum do GNOME.

2006-11-13 10:00 UTC: Publicação sob a forma de artigo no Viva o Linux; atualização sobre o Gedit usar o Enchant.Last edited by leo.fontenelle on Mon Nov 13, 2006 10:11 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## MetalGod

Hmm boa dica e obrigado pelo contributo... e' so pra dizer que mudei a thread para este subforum!   :Cool: 

----------

## leo.fontenelle

Opa, não tinha percebido que também tínhamos "subfórum"! Estou honrado de ter escrito um de seus primeiros tópicos.

Estou trabalhando em traduzir dicionários do Myspell para o Aspell. Achei uma pessoa de conseguiu, estou tentando entender o método para ver se o dicionário pt_BR do Aspell volta a ser mantido. Também tentei entrar em contato com o desenvolvedor do Ispell para saber de alguma forma para fazer mais essa "sincronização", mas (ainda) não obtive resposta.

----------

